# How soon after miscarriage can you have another FET?



## puffinpie (Sep 10, 2015)

How soon after a miscarriage (at just over 6 weeks) can you try FET again ?
Is there a certain time you should wait or are you more fertile straight after a loss .
My GP says you are most fertile after a miscarriage but I think he meant natural conception, not IVF .
Has anyone gone on to have a successful pregnancy quickly after a FET that ended in early miscarriage?
Any advice greatly appreciated X


----------



## er75 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi puffinpie,

My clinic advise waiting 3 cycles, so the first one is the miscarriage bleed, then you have the second bleed and then you can start on the third cycle. Different clinics have slightly different rules though, so check with the nurses at yours, you may be able to go again sooner.

Good luck xx


----------

